# R32 gtr 661hp burnin rubber!=)



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

A little movie with my car

YouTube - MG's Skyline GTR 2010 - The Movie


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

very cool


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

sounds awsome!


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

-FY FAN 

awesome car!


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

nice vid


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely car, great video :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful car, great video and one mentalist owner - I like  Spec list please?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice power and sweet looking 32


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

*Shane* said:


> nice power and sweet looking 32


x2.....


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

:clap:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds awesome....


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

:bowdown1:


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE=R32 GTR R32 GTR;1366025]Beautiful car, great video and one mentalist owner - I like  Spec list please?[/QUOTE]

:smokin:[

Speclist:
2,6l with a billet crank
Tomei rods
Acl pistons
Acl racebearings
Jun oilpump
Ati race harmonic crankdamper
Ported head with 264 and 272 Greddy cams,gears, buckets and valvesprings

Custom intakemanifold with 80mm tb
Modified Xs exhaust manifold
71mm Precision billet turbo
60mm wg, 2" screamer pipe
4" downpipe
4" hks race exhaust
Arc intercooler 12cm thick
Custom made 3" aluminum pipes
Custom made cam cover,valvecovers and coilcover

Hks 6 speed dogbox
With custom made 3-4th dogring for more durability (weak point on these boxes)
Exedy trippel plate clutch
Kaaz 2-way rear differential

6*1680cc bosch injectors
Custom twinfeed (2* an6)fuelrail, an8 return
Aeromotive fpr
4*Bosch motorsport 044 pumps,billet fuelrails between them,1*an8 in and out
60l Rci fuelcell

Vipec v44 ecu
Custom loom
6*Vw, audi coilpacks
Custom made 60-2 triggerwheel(no CAS)

18" 10" et20 Bbs lemans with polished lips and gold painted centers
265/35 Dunlop direzza 02G
16" r32 gtr rims with 26/9,5 hoosier quicktime pro, for strip
Brembo 4pot calipers 
Carbotec xp10 pads
Braided lines
No/removed Abs
Ohlins coilovers
Cusco 6 point rollcage
Cusco front camber arms
Hicas elimantor bar
No/Removed hicas system

Frp doors
Lexan doorwindows
Carbon skinned boot
Carbon hood
Nismo n1 carbon hood lip
Nismo rear spats

Stripped interior
No/removed aircon
Nismo 320 speedo
2* raceseats with 4 point harnesses


And last but not least, a very lovely green paint on top!=)


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome vids :bowdown1:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice vid!! But where is 4wd donut ?


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

next summer we will have some nice donuts!
=)


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely car, sounds awesome!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Wicked vid!!

Made a right mess of that road as well lol.

Its nice


----------



## Ben GTR (Oct 18, 2010)

Great car!!

Nice sound at the rev limiter

-B


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks!

Some pics of the car also:


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

:bowdown1:


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

car looks amazing mate. 

sound/power awesome

nice video, big loool @ 1.28min :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

10/10


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> 10/10


not more?=(

:clap:


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Dynoday today!
are we going to see 800whp?

ill report later today how it proceeds.


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!! That is bloody amazing!! Just watched the video 3 times and loved the music! Makes me want an R32 rather than an R33!! Decisions decisions!


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

smmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoookkkinnnnnnnnng


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Look's Tough... 

Also loving the Green paint work... bring on the dyno figure's...


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

No dyno today, we missed some electronic parts to connect all the 6 exhaust temp gauges to the dyno.
So we have to wait for the parts then we can run it some more.
Going to max it out so we want to be able to have a view over each cyl temp and so on.

But i think it will sound nice at 3 bar=)

The colour is amazing IRL, have to take the car over to uk someday next summer and do some rounds at santa pod, that would be so awsome!


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats why we love skylines!


----------



## Gjesdal (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking car you have there 

What turbo are you running?
And what make is the billet crank?


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Im running a precision pt71 billet turbo, 71mm turbo that starts spooling at 4500rpm, fullboost around 5000rpm

Im not sure what make the billet crank is, the engine is bought from mark at mgt racing, he wasnt sure what make the crank was, the engine is built in JP for the first time then refreshed by mgt racing


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

anymore vids on this Monster :squintdan


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

dc2mike said:


> Im running a precision pt71 billet turbo, 71mm turbo that starts spooling at 4500rpm, fullboost around 5000rpm
> 
> Im not sure what make the billet crank is, the engine is bought from mark at mgt racing, he wasnt sure what make the crank was, the engine is built in JP for the first time then refreshed by mgt racing




Another MGT monster smoking the streets of the world, bloody nice car mate, and along the spec of mine although mine isnt finished yet, but its watering my appetite to get it finished and go play!


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

No more videos im afraid, this season became real shit for me=(

Rain all the time and some minor faults with the car, one coilpack that decided to seize just hours before a drag event.
And on top off that the LAPD(police) thought it was super cleaver to borrow my drivers license this summer, so i missed out 1,5 month when most event´s were taking place=(
2011 worst year ever for me..=)

And when you thought it couldnt be worse....
The engine blew up, Conrod no1 snapped of in the middle, nothing wrong in the big or small end, the rod has snapped of right on the middle.
The block smashed 2 big holes on each side, the oilpan got smashed, a big hole and everything trashed in it by the rod.
1 piston obviosly got trashed, 4 valves smashed also.

We are not sure what has caused this but the engine hasnt run warm or low on oil etc, no "burn" marks that could tell if something else has seized.
I think it must be somekind of manufacturing fault on the rod.

In all this im quite lucky that more parts didnt get damaged, the crank is fine, oilpump fine, head is fine (except 4 valves)

I havent decided what to do with the car, the gearbox/clutch is sold, and im thinking of selling some more parts from it and maybe make it abit more track oriented, or just fix it and sell the whole car.
Not sure yet, so much time/money spent and havent got much out of it=(


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are the last pics i took before the winterrest/death =)


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Aw man sorry to hear bout the rod snapping, hope u get it sorted n get her out to the track


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Ooh snap Micke!
Thats realy sad to read.

Bryt ihop och kom igen!!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Phat car, good luck, sorry for the bad news


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

sorry to hear  such a bad ass build!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The big wheelspins aren't what I'd do with a car like that, but 10/10 for effort with making a fun video. Looks like a lot of love went into making that car, so it would be a pity to waste all that effort.

Shame the engine broke... Replace the rod, block, piston, valves and a used oilpan to be back on the road (An N1 block isn't all that expensive). Maybe it could be tuned a bit better too, did they use quicktune to map it, I wonder?

Keep the revs down - it's easy to over-rev an engine of that level of tune and break something. More power = more chance of breakage. Especially as you've sold the box (But HKS don't sell parts for it).


----------

